
Desk Phone Dock - sinzone
http://www.deskphonedock.com/
======
anigbrowl
_Even though most of your telecommunication is being done via iPhone, we know
that you still have a wired desk phone or IP phone on your desk._

I do? Where? And how did you get into my house?

